# Where can I legally hunt in ND?



## tannyleblanc (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello all who read this!

It looks like I will be able to spend quite a bit of time this year on business in the great state of ND, and would love to make a few hunts while here.

I 1st started looking at public hunting areas and I am really impressed in what I have seen, but I have also heard that as long as private land is not posted I could also hunt there. Is this a true statement? If so, what is the proper way to go about hunting private land? Should I always make an attempt to find the land owner to ask for permission?

Also, being very new to this area it looks as if a hunter could find potholes throughout the state and throw a few decoys out and do quite well??

I really appreciate any help you guys can give me, and I will return the favor if you are ever in the South Louisiana area!

Thanks in advance,


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Yes, you can hunt unposted land. Unfortunately in most of the decent hunting areas I would estimate 80-90% or more of the private land is posted. Often you can get permission to it if you can find the landowner. It's not a bad idea to try to find a landowner if you are wanting to hunt unposted stuff but I wouldn't bend over backwards to do so. I usually only do if I'm wanting to drive out to set decoys or if there is a house or livestock nearby. If you scout out the area where you think you want to hunt you will kill a lot more birds.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't pay any attention to the previous post. If you plan on hunting private land MAKE EVERY ATTEMPT POSSIBLE to find the land owner. You are on their property for your enjoyment. They don't have to let you hunt there even if the land isn't posted. Take the time, make the effort, enjoy the rewards. You might get turned down a few times, but keep asking. A little common sense and some respect goes a long way!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Savage260 said:


> Don't pay any attention to the previous post. If you plan on hunting private land MAKE EVERY ATTEMPT POSSIBLE to find the land owner. You are on their property for your enjoyment. They don't have to let you hunt there even if the land isn't posted. Take the time, make the effort, enjoy the rewards. You might get turned down a few times, but keep asking. A little common sense and some respect goes a long way!


Not always.....I know quite a few landowners who don't post because they don't want to be bothered.....some complain the phone rings off the wall.If it isn't posted the landowner doesn't care if you hunt it.So go ahead


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yea, I know that one guy out of 1000 too. Make the effort any way. If a guy gets upset because you ask to hunt his unposted land you still did the right thing! You would rather annoy some one for asking rather than piss some one off for not asking. Simple rule you should have learned as a child. If it isn't yours, ask first before you use it. SIMPLE!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I agree with savage. Ask, talk, shoot the breeze with the landowner, see what's happening in the area, what they're seeing for wildlife, how harvest went, etc. You'll make a connection for future years. What if he/she posts it next year? Wouldn't it be nice to know that they already know you and have let you hunt before when you check in next fall? Always make the effort to be a good steward with landowners.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

1 in 1,000..... :eyeroll:


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Savage, yes you are right it is great to find the landowner. If you are just wanting to go throw out a few decoys on a pothole on an unposted piece of land that's been harvested, not near livestock, not near a home, etc...I guess it's my opinion (and the law's) that that is okay to do. If a landowner gets upset at you for that, well I guess that's the way it goes. You have your experiences and beliefs and I have mine, no need to be rude. I agree that by finding the landowner you get a chance to make an acquaintance that may lead to him pointing you in the direction of more land and whatnot. I agree that often when you ask on an unposted piece they often say "go ahead, thanks for asking," but sometimes they kind of seem like "why the heck are you asking me, it's not posted." So that's my experience. It's often so hard to track down landowners even when you have their name from a posted sign, let alone not having that info when the land is unposted. I see no problem with throwing out some decoys on unposted land I guess. Just my opinion, take it for what it's worth - no need to turn another thread into an argument.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Slough, that wasn't rude by any means. What is rude is not asking the land owner to hunt the property. You can't know that the owner will be annoyed if you ask if you don't ask so that arguement is moot.

Yes, Ken, I said 1-1000. We both know it is a little over board, but it helps to prove the point. There are many, many more who would like to be asked than those that don't. It is always better to ask the first time, and you know it as well as I do. It is all about respect.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry but I respect the landowner who doesn't want to be bothered.He would have posted it otherwise.

I agree with Slough......You do it your way.....I'll do it mine. :thumb:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Ken, and Slough, I know you will do it your way. :beer: I am not trying to tell you what to do, all I am doing is trying to tell the OP the better way to do it. Your "Sorry but I respect the landowner who doesn't want to be bothered" arguement is weak at best, and only pertains to the FEW not the MANY. If you don't know the land owner you have NO IDEA what he would prefer. Therefor it is only right to ask first.

The OP isn't from here, doesn't know any land owners, of either kind(want to be asked or don't want to be asked). It is always 100% better to ask than not to ask. It shows respect, plain and simple.

tannyleblanc, just ask, it puts you one step ahead of those that don't.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

If it is not posted, hunt it. If a landowner wants to be contacted, they would post their land.

Most landowners who do not post their land, do not want to be bothered during harvest. As long as you stay out of their way and do not block approaches, they are fine with you out there.

Savage, if a landowner wanted to know everyone who entered their land, he/she would post it. It is hard enough to contact people who post their land, let alone those who do not. I used to jump sloughs while duck hunting, and would have spent the entire day just finding landowners. On an average day, I would have had to track down 10 - 15 landowners just to hunt. When you are limited to weekends, you do not have the time to track down every landowner. And before I get blasted, no I did not have the finances or time to go scouting during the week.

I am not a landowner so I ask this question, If you wanted to know who was out there, why would you not post your land?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ande8183 said:


> If it is not posted, hunt it. If a landowner wants to be contacted, they would post their land.
> 
> Most landowners who do not post their land, do not want to be bothered during harvest. As long as you stay out of their way and do not block approaches, they are fine with you out there.
> 
> ...


 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

A couple years ago, I spotted a nice piece of pheasant cover that wasn't posted. I swung into the yard of the nearest farm and the owner said "yes", it was his property and it was unposted. Seeing my out of state plates he added that in North Dakota you can legally hunt unposted (non-standing crops) land.

I replied that I knew that, but felt it important to ask permission anyhow. His response: "Oh, you're the "one". We visited a while and he shared some stories of non-resident hunters (and some ND resident hunters) who had hunted fields that he had posted.

In the end, he pointed out some other tracts he owned (that were posted) and gave me permission to hunt those also. Apparently he told some folks about that encounter as since that time, I've had other local farmers grant me permission to hunt posted lands.

I know it's not required, but the farmers/ranchers I've encountered have seemed to appreciate the effort to have me introduce myself, and ask permission. It sure could be different elsewhere.

Like others have said....do what works for you.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm kind of in between on this. If there is a farmstead close I think its a good idea to stop in and say hi but with the farms getting larger and larger it is getting harder to find the owners. If you respect the land and don't rut it up or cause other issues you shouldn't have any trouble. There are plenty of birds and water available. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I talked to a farmer North of Maddock while at work today, what he said to me really makes sense. I won't quote because I am not 100% sure of the wording, but as close as I can put it, his exact words were:

People are just lazy now. Before every body asked, and nobody posted their land. Now people are selfish and think they should be able to go where they want. If every one asked no one would have to post their stuff.

I thought that was pretty close to the 100% truth. Where I grew up I never saw posters, except for a few folks who hunted a lot themselves, and now I go back home and it is locked up tight.


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

Buddy found a field loaded w geese a few weeks ago, no posted signs... found one on the opposite side of the land from a while back but tracked him down anyways, with a gift of busch light, we now have 6k acres of posted land to hunt, turns out he posts he land for deer season but hadnt yet.. so we took the pleasure of helping him out with that task also.. we generally always ask, I'd rather do that then have a tractor and plow come visit our decoys in anger... good idea to ask and make friends :beer:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

As a rule of thumb, we ask. 
BUT, we have been scolded for asking as well and the farmer told us that the land wasn't posted and he didn't post it because he didn't want to be harassed constantly.fwiw


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ande, some people don't post their land because they don't want to be bothered, or they just haven't gotten around to it. I personally always talk to the landowner, whether its posted or not, only because I know them and to check in to see if they were going out or if they want to come out with me.

Everyone has their own way of doing things, so as long as it works for them its good.


----------



## 1ndnative (Aug 11, 2010)

Interesting thread -- I once saw this sign posted along a field. "Use of this land is a Privilage and not a right" 
As a land owner I do post my land, I still have enough problems. I feel that it is respectful to ask permission.
To put this in a different light.
If you don't own acreage, but a lot or two in town, would you mind if someone walked, rode a 4-wheeler, drove a pickup, or snowmobile across your front yard because you didn't post it? Ok, now what if the conditions are muddy & things gots rutted up?
I know it's not exactly the same, but you get the idea.
just puttin in my 2 cents.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Fostering and maintaining good landowner relations will keep your sight full, and your gas tank less hungry.

One should respect the landowner first and foremost, develop a rapport with the landowner based on trust.

Lasting friendships and many happy hunting trips will surely fallow.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

FYI: MNTRAX & NDTRAX is now available here at Gander Mountain in Fargo ND. Just in time for the fall hunting trip, and with all the newest fall updates.

*Demo on the NDTRAX's Capabilities.*
http://www.koutdoorproducts.com/html/examples.html


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Savage260 said:


> Don't pay any attention to the previous post. If you plan on hunting private land MAKE EVERY ATTEMPT POSSIBLE to find the land owner. You are on their property for your enjoyment. They don't have to let you hunt there even if the land isn't posted. Take the time, make the effort, enjoy the rewards. You might get turned down a few times, but keep asking. A little common sense and some respect goes a long way!


Most farmers that don't care if people hunt on their land don't post it for that reason. They don't want to be bothered about it. If they want people to come find them they will post it and they do. I am respectful and always clean up, but I don't go searching for a farmer if the land is unposted. I know a lot of farmers and there is a reason why the land is unposted.


----------

